# Our TUG PM boxes are being spammed



## 3kids4me (Jan 31, 2008)

If you need a copy of the PM, let me know where to forward it.

Sharon


----------



## Dave M (Jan 31, 2008)

Sharon -

If you are being spammed, it means some action should be taken against that BBS registrant. Forward it to Brian ("TUG Improvements!").


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2008)

yes please...along with their name.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 31, 2008)

Sharon,
I think the title of your post is misleading.  Obviously YOU are being spammed, but I don't know if it is/is not widespread.  My PM Box is not being spammed.

Fern



3kids4me said:


> If you need a copy of the PM, let me know where to forward it.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 31, 2008)

Forwarded to Brian.

Fern, I don't think the title of my post was misleading at all.  Perhaps your PM box was not spammed, but others' were.  But hey...whatever.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2008)

he/she has been taken care of and shouldnt bother you again.  please let me know if anyone else receives similar junk/spam PM's


----------

